# Importing a LHD van into spain



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello to all

I am looking for help with the current problem that I have.
We moved to Spain in November 2013 and i am trying to get as much information as possible to a current problem.
We purchased a LHD Mercedes van in uk prior to move, and I'm unable to find how to import it to Spain.
It has klm on the speedometer and all LHD requirements.
Could anybody please give a little bit of help into transferring it to spainish plates.
All help would be gratefully received.

Robin Mclaughlin


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I am looking for help with the current problem that I have.
> We moved to Spain in November 2013 and i am trying to get as much information as possible to a current problem.
> ...


shouldn't be too difficult - several members here have done it

take a look here - there's a section about cars & driving http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Why not go to a Gestor? That's what they do! They don't charge much in my opinion compared to the hassle they save one.


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for all your help I will get on with it and speak to a Gestor ASAP


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to import it due to safety issues ,ie you can't look over your left shoulder to see what's coming on roundabouts etc


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

whoops ,left hand drive shouldnt be a problem ,seen loads get done here in Mallorca


----------

